# Can you recognize these parts?



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Never had to order parts but I would assume that brands/types are semi-recognizable? 

Rod is 7' split grip.







All guides are black with silver inner ring.







Grip







Granules in the rod are perpendicular (to the length) rings.

Rod was made by someone In Fort Walton. Not sure who.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Reel seat is definetly Project X brand.

Guides look like Fuji Concept O's "MNOG" but in a different color pattern.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

First & second photos are of a rod guide & some wide gap worm hooks. Third & fourth photos are of a pretty cool lookin' reel seat. Last couple photos are of a fishing rod. Mystery solved. You're welcome bro.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

ThaFish said:


> First & second photos are of a rod guide & some wide gap worm hooks. Third & fourth photos are of a pretty cool lookin' reel seat. Last couple photos are of a fishing rod. Mystery solved. You're welcome bro.


Thanks bud 😂 

Can you teach me how to use it?? Lol


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Mudhole sells the Project X reel seats, maybe American Tackle ringloc guides but hard to tell.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

tiderider said:


> Mudhole sells the Project X reel seats, maybe American Tackle ringloc guides but hard to tell.


Close, but the upper arm is solo instead of double. That was my original guess


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Any ideas?


----------

